# Programming Samsung remote for 3d TV



## thomsign (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a Motorola 605 satellite receiver hooked into Samsung HT-E6530 3D home theatre via HDMI cable then from the home theatre via HDMI cable to a Samsung 60E550D1FX 3D plasma TV. The problem I have is when I turn on all systems via home theatre remote, all units start up. The TV screen shows a TV program for several seconds then the TV switches over to a Samsung screen "Digital In". To get back to the TV programming I have to push the Function TV source button. Then a screen appears to select HDMI-1 or HDMI CECIL home theatre. Then the TV programming appears. Does anyone know how to remedy this problem by shortening this procedure.


----------

